# Free World Series by Renault at Silverstone this weekend



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

I have a mate who has 4 tickets for the World Series by Renault at Silverstone this weekend. They are weekend tickets so that’s Saturday and Sunday.

If anyone is interested first come first server and there FREE.

First person to pm me there adress gets em as i need to get theses in the post asap. This is posted else where :thumb:


----------

